# chattering Hydraulics



## mike1374 (Sep 2, 2015)

Just got a ford 861 gas, Won't pick up my post hole auger but a foot off the ground without the drill on it. Chatters when it goes up. Missing the dipstick I think... located by the pto lever? Could it be low on fluid? It uses UTF right?? Ordering a manual today, any help is appreciated.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Mike,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

First thing you need to get is a dipstick for your hydraulic reservoir. I doubt that you can find a new one. Try Messicks. For a used dipstick, try tractorhouse.com . In their "dismantled machine" section toward the bottom of their home page, they have 4 ea. 861's listed in salvage. Any 801 series tractor dipstick should fit. I think even 601 series tractors dipsticks will fit.

Chattering hydraulics can be caused by the pump sucking air into the hydraulic system (due to low reservoir fluid level). Also by pump pistons malfunctioning, resulting in fluctuating pump pressure. 

I would start by pulling the pressure test plug on your pump. See item #3 on attached diagram. Install a 3000 psi pressure gauge into this port. Pressure should be greater than 2000 psi. There is a second plug on the pump - see item #17 on attached diagram. This plug is for bleeding air and priming pump.

If the pump checks out OK, you will have to pull the lift cover and get into the hydraulic system. You will need a manual to guide you through lift hydraulics. You will also need a strong helper or an engine hoist to lift the cover. Once you are in there, you will want to replace the lift piston rings/seals, service the unloader valve and the pressure relief valve, replace the cam follower pin and inspect the wear on the cam, and adjust the linkage following the steps in your manual. Replace the filter and clean the suction screen. 

Keep us posted how it's going.


----------

